# Have a Libido after 7 years???



## mjw82704 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have not been interested in sex for literally 7 years. I attributed it to my weight, high stress, meds, & an insensitive husband. He and I recently went to a marriage conference over the weekend it was great. We had sex that weekend a couple times and I had an orgasm. I haven't had one in years. So any way I still felt the same about sex for a few days.....For the sake of my marriage I have been reading the positive forums on here about wives and their sex life with their husbands. Now all of the sudden I can't stop thinking about sex! It is insane to me that after a couple orgasms and reading this forum caused this. I am a little worried that I have a hormone imbalance because I am not in great shape and have other medical problems. It stands to reason that if a low libido can be medical so can a high one. It just seems insane to me that my libido could go from 0% to 150%, just because of a few orgasms and positive female posters on this forum. If yes that's great I am just very surprised this libido seems to have come out of no where. Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think thinking about sex can cause you to increase your libido.

so many women don't take the time to think about having sex with there husband.

and then there libido goes down. thats why masterbating causes you libido to go up you fantisize.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think it's that unusual to regain libido in a short time period.

Lidibo is like a muscle. If you don't use it, you lose it. And once you start exercising it, it can quickly get back into shape.

Don't worry about it. Just enjoy the ride, so to speak.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah - I wouldn't worry about it, just enjoy it.  For women, especially, libido is tied to so much more than just their physical/hormonal state, but is tied to their emotional one as well. If you are feeling confident with yourself and have had a particularly good experience with your husband, you are more likely to have that loving feeling.

Silly story, but true. At one point when I was particularly low drive the suggestion was to just think about it more (which is what you've been doing reading TAM and thinking about the positive experience you've had with your husband over the weekend). My H jokingly got me a blue rubberband to put on my wrist to snap periodically and then stop and think about intimacy. Not only does thinking about it help, but just doing it helps. 

I will likely never be as high drive as my husband, but to have sex on a continuous basis really helps make it easier, and if we go longer than normal for whatever reason I start to miss being with him.


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> My H jokingly got me a blue rubberband to put on my wrist to snap periodically and then stop and think about intimacy. Not only does thinking about it help, but just doing it helps.


I think that is a great idea!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

mjw82704 said:


> I have not been interested in sex for literally 7 years. I attributed it to my weight, high stress, meds, & an insensitive husband. He and I recently went to a marriage conference over the weekend it was great. We had sex that weekend a couple times and I had an orgasm. I haven't had one in years. So any way I still felt the same about sex for a few days.....For the sake of my marriage I have been reading the positive forums on here about wives and their sex life with their husbands. Now all of the sudden I can't stop thinking about sex! It is insane to me that after a couple orgasms and reading this forum caused this. I am a little worried that I have a hormone imbalance because I am not in great shape and have other medical problems. It stands to reason that if a low libido can be medical so can a high one. It just seems insane to me that my libido could go from 0% to 150%, just because of a few orgasms and positive female posters on this forum. If yes that's great I am just very surprised this libido seems to have come out of no where. Feedback would be appreciated.


Let me ask you a question. If you where not hungry would you eat?

Ok, what if you where not hungry, and over time it became apparent you would starve to death if you did not eat? Would you eat?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

If only I could get my wife to read your post and read from these women on here....,,,


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Let me ask you a question. If you where not hungry would you eat?
> 
> Ok, what if you where not hungry, and over time it became apparent you would starve to death if you did not eat? Would you eat?


Why did you bump a nearly two year old thread?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Hope swashed again.


----------

